# BODY SHOP- VITAMIN C/Licorice Serum



## chinadoll (Mar 15, 2007)

Has anyone tried the Whitening Moisture White, toner and Serum? Any one tried it let me know. It is for hyperpigmentation and spots. I tried the toner is good, the serum takes a while to kick in to see the difference.


----------



## Kathy (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't tried it. I am using some of the Vitamin C line though and I love it!


----------



## beautynista (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't tried the whitening line, but I'm currentling using the Vitamin C Eye Reviver.


----------



## korina981 (Mar 15, 2007)

i tried the Licorice White Serum ( i forget the exact name of it). It was 35 dollars. i ended up returning it because it made me break out all the time because it's so oily


----------



## chinadoll (Mar 18, 2007)

It is oily. It's more than ascorbic acid and licorice, they add some moisturizers to it. I stopped using it. I recommend the toner and the powder.


----------



## sweetD (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh I've been using The Body Shop Vitamin C w/ time release &amp; I'm loving it. My skin became smoother &amp; spots have faded. The bottle has 28 capsules, one capsule applied to face every night before bedtime for 28 days. Then after using up one bottle you have to stop for a month and let your face rest because you have applied vitamin c directly on your face, so after a bottle switch on to your regular moisturizer. In my case, I use Olay Total Effects 7x. I hope it will work well for you


----------



## chinadoll (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh you got the Vitamin C, capsules, I was thinking of getting that. So are y our dark spots totally dissappeared? let us know.


----------



## sweetD (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah the Vitamin C time release capsules... Some stubborn dark spots have faded when I used it, my skin became taut. It works for me But remember you need to rest your face after 28 days of using it... My friend is actually a Product Manager of Body Shop &amp; she told me that it is one of their best selling items.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 30, 2007)

What do you mean "rest your face"? I've never heard that about the Vitamin C capsules.


----------



## sweetD (May 7, 2007)

Hi! Sorry for the late reply.. I was away for a while. Anyway, after using the Vit C capsules for 28 days, my friend advised me to stop using it for a month to rest your face, as it has an innovative time release system providing your skin w/ pure Vit C. It would help even out skin tone, brighten a dull complexion and protect from environmental damage, leaving the skin radiant-looking over time.

Here are the key ingredients of the Vitamin C Plus Time Release Capsules: (taken from their site)

It has...

Which means...

Vitamin C

Is a naturally powerful antioxidant that helps protect the skin against damaging environmental elements, such as the sun, pollution and cigarette smoke. Helps neutralise free radicals, which are destructive molecules that attack cells and harm the skin. Helps to invigorate the skin and promote skin radiance and smoothness with regular use.

Vitamin E

Is an antioxidant that helps to soften, condition and protect the skin. Works in conjunction with the vitamin c to maximise the antioxidant benefits.

Community Trade brazil nut oil from Brazil

Moisturises and helps to leave skin feeling soft. Provides rural communities with regular work and income.

Hope this helps... Thanks!


----------

